# So you think you can dance



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2011)

Katie Love to win!


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Katie Love to win!



Does she by any chance have short hair??


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> Does she by any chance have short hair??



Erm...cough...


----------



## margie (Mar 26, 2011)

There could be some more short haired dancers to come - you may have declared too soon.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2011)

margie said:


> There could be some more short haired dancers to come - you may have declared too soon.



There's a lovely short-haired lady on the Lottery show right now! BBC are doing well this evening!


----------



## margie (Mar 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> There's a lovely short-haired lady on the Lottery show right now! BBC are doing well this evening!



You mean the one in the red don't you ?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2011)

margie said:


> You mean the one in the red don't you ?



I wonder if she looked like her daughter when she was her age? I never watch this show, but something is strangely compelling me...  This game is like Deal or No Deal, but with an element of skill!


----------



## margie (Mar 26, 2011)

Nick Knowles has been branching out - he was presenting another quiz show called perfection on BBC2 - its finished its current run.


----------



## margie (Mar 27, 2011)

The 2 ladies with short hair won ?100,000.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2011)

margie said:


> The 2 ladies with short hair won ?100,000.



Gorgeous, and rich!


----------



## shiv (Mar 27, 2011)

I ended up watching this at about 2am this morning! I really liked it. I'm not sure who I want to win though!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2011)

shiv said:


> I ended up watching this at about 2am this morning! I really liked it. I'm not sure who I want to win though!



Some of them are incredible. Last series though, I thought the judges had far too much influence over the eventual winner - they were bogging her up all the time. I much prefer to see this kind of show, where the finalists are all highly talented than the cringe-making attempts of D-list celebs on shows like Dancing on Ice or Strictly, where you might only get one or two who turn out to be quite good.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh dear, they're about to have a 54 yo woman on...and she's not Sharon Stone  Bit too x-factor for me!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Oh dear, they're about to have a 54 yo woman on...and she's not Sharon Stone  Bit too x-factor for me!



I don't think Nigel liked her much......

that first guy was incredible though!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> I don't think Nigel liked her much......
> 
> that first guy was incredible though!



I don't really like Nigel, to be honest, I think he's trying too hard to be nasty and he's very lecherous and seedy with some of his comments to the young girl dancers, ewww!!!


----------



## margie (Apr 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I don't really like Nigel, to be honest, I think he's trying too hard to be nasty and he's very lecherous and seedy with some of his comments to the young girl dancers, ewww!!!



To be fair to Nigel - he has always been that way - wasn't he nicknamed Nasty Nigel back in the Pop Idol days.

Simon Cowell took over the crown for put-downs.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2011)

margie said:


> To be fair to Nigel - he has always been that way - wasn't he nicknamed Nasty Nigel back in the Pop Idol days.
> 
> Simon Cowell took over the crown for put-downs.



The 'conflicts' between the judges on these shows now is so staged it's annoying!


----------



## margie (Apr 9, 2011)

Northerner - as you may be still in London or on a train - I thought I should post to let you know that your favourite Katie is through to the live shows.


----------



## margie (Apr 16, 2011)

Its on now - the first live show - not sure what Sisco's shoulder decoration is all about. Maybe that replaces his hats from last year.

Northerner I'm afraid if you haven't turned over yet - you have missed Katie Love. The good news(?) is no one leaves tonight - so there is an opportunity to catch her next week.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2011)

margie said:


> Its on now - the first live show - not sure what Sisco's shoulder decoration is all about. Maybe that replaces his hats from last year.
> 
> Northerner I'm afraid if you haven't turned over yet - you have missed Katie Love. The good news(?) is no one leaves tonight - so there is an opportunity to catch her next week.



Hehe! I saw her thanks Margie  Switched over from the football as the final whistle went. Not too impressed with the camera work - they kept showing the others instead of just fixing them on Katie all the time!


----------



## margie (Apr 16, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I saw her thanks Margie  Switched over from the football as the final whistle went. Not too impressed with the camera work - they kept showing the others instead of just fixing them on Katie all the time!



The camera work is a bit all over the place. If you not watching put it back on the group routines are coming up boys first and then the girls.....


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2011)

Am I the only one watching this? It got off to a slow start but there have been some good performances tonight - Katie of course, and Ritchy and the ballet dancer (forgot her name). Yes, before you say it, I do like the hiphop girls!


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Am I the only one watching this? It got off to a slow start but there have been some good performances tonight - Katie of course, and Ritchy and the ballet dancer (forgot her name). Yes, before you say it, I do like the hiphop girls!



I've been flicking back and forth from it, can't say I have a fav at this moment.
BTW most of the winners from Strictly and Dancing on Ice have had previous experience and Sam and Hayley were both reserve's for the show for a year or so before they got on to it


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2011)

AileenCJ said:


> I've been flicking back and forth from it, can't say I have a fav at this moment.
> BTW most of the winners from Strictly and Dancing on Ice have had previous experience and Sam and Hayley were both reserve's for the show for a year or so before they got on to it



Ooh! at least someone else is watching (bits) of it!  Long term members here will tell you why I favour the lovely Katie


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 24, 2011)

Katie the one with the pink hair or the deaf one. I quite like Matt the tap dancer, the guy that did the Foxtrot


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 8, 2011)

All I can say about yesterday's results is "what the heck?"  - tom and israel still being in when charlie's out is a travesty!


----------



## margie (May 8, 2011)

AileenCJ said:


> Katie the one with the pink hair or the deaf one. I quite like Matt the tap dancer, the guy that did the Foxtrot



Katie is the one with short pink hair. I think Kirsty is deaf. There is at least one deaf percussionist I think they feel the sound waves.


----------



## margie (May 8, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> All I can say about yesterday's results is "what the heck?"  - tom and israel still being in when charlie's out is a travesty!



In the Bible Bethany is a small town near Jerusalem - not sure if its still there or has been swallowed up. Bethany is paired with Israel - wonder if the person who paired them up knew ?


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2011)

margie said:


> In the Bible Bethany is a small town near Jerusalem - not sure if its still there or has been swallowed up. Bethany is paired with Israel - wonder if the person who paired them up knew ?



How interesting! Glad to see my Katie is still in there  The girls really do seem to be in a class above the boys this year - nearly every dance, every judge it's about how the girl was fantastic and the boy needs to improve.


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 14, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> All I can say about yesterday's results is "what the heck?"  - tom and israel still being in when charlie's out is a travesty!



what a difference a week makes - israel was fantastic this week!

Dunno how the judges are going to decide on the dance offs though.. very tough!


----------



## margie (May 14, 2011)

I see Katie missed Northerner's votes this week but just scraped through.


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2011)

margie said:


> I see Katie missed Northerner's votes this week but just scraped through.



I think Katie was only in the last three because the judges were so horrible about her partner  I was still worried she might not get through though! I'm really liking Katerina Ballerina - have done from the start! The judges were exceptionally snotty to her partner too, and I really don't see it myself, surely they're not that bad in comparison!


----------



## margie (May 21, 2011)

I see Nigel can't be with us this week - so John Barrowman has appeared from the shadows.


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2011)

margie said:


> I see Nigel can't be with us this week - so John Barrowman has appeared from the shadows.



I really dislike Nigel, so I hope he's away more! Bit disappointed with Katerina tonight, but Katie and Luke were great in their first dance  I've decide I don't really like 'contemporary'...


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2011)

Oh no! Katerina in the bottom two! At least Katie is safe!


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2011)

All of a sudden i love this show


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2011)

Steff said:


> All of a sudden i love this show



Have you watched it Steff? Shame Katerina has gone, she was great!


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2011)

Still Katie to win!  What on earth went wrong in the make up room for Louise Redknapp?


----------



## Jennywren (May 30, 2011)

I think Luke will win


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jun 4, 2011)

seems everyone else forgot about this weeks semi final in the BGT excitement - shame to see lee b go - I've really started to like him over the weeks!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> seems everyone else forgot about this weeks semi final in the BGT excitement - shame to see lee b go - I've really started to like him over the weeks!



I was really surprised that Luke and Katie were in the dance off, I've always found Kirstie a bit non-descript. As long as Katie wins, I don't mind...


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with you really dont know how Kirstie in final (her facial expressions drive me madddddddddddddddd )!! Luke or Matt to win for me tho


----------



## am64 (Jun 11, 2011)

just accidentially caught a bit of this ...they are so wooden ! ...Dads army is on BBC2 ....


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 11, 2011)

Oooo, jst seen Katie lives in sidcup 10 mins down road , might have to support the local girl , oh well Luke Matt or Katie to win basically anyone except Kirstie


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 12, 2011)

yahhhh Matt won


----------



## HelenP (Jun 12, 2011)

I caught half of this last night, as the girls I was babysitting were watching it.
Were those two female dancers REALLY the best of all of 'em??  I found them distinctly average.  Whereas the 2 guys were BRILLIANT, couldn't choose between them dancewise, although if I'd watched the whole series I think I'd be favouring Matt, as he seemed a tad less 'up himself' .

I'm glad a fella won!

xx


----------

